# Webbox complete food



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

This food is sold locally,its cheap,but Ive heard no feedback on forums for it.
Does anyone use it?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

nope coz it`s rubbish!!!!
if its anything like the wet food,which is 81% water!!!!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

The only one I can find an ingredients list for has cereals as the first ingredient. I wouldn't feed it due to that.

I used to use the chub rolls (with mixer) for my last two though, my collie did better on those than on any of the other foods available in the supermarket. But god did they stink! Used to heave my guts up doing the dogs meals


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Is this a fact,or just your opinion?
I cant find a thing on the net.The wet stuff is awful.Gives milo smelly trumps


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If I remember rightly it's not great.
Most wet food has a high percentage of water but is far more natural for them in my opinion than dried

My old dog had the Chubb ones occasionally with mixer but she had the cheapest I could pick up with the weekly shop and mixer biscuits. Lived to a ripe old age too. Now I know different, I couldnt go down that route.
From what I remember, Chubb was better than Webbox


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Always useful when asking about foods to include ingredient list.



> Ingredients: Cereals (4% of each: wheat, rice, oats & barley in heary piece), derivatives of vegetable origin (1.4% chicory extract in triangle, 2% linseeds in yellow piece), meat and animal derivatives (14% chicken in moist chunk), oils and fats (3% rapeseed oil in yellow piece), vegetable protein extract, minerals (3% calcium carbonate in bone), various sugars, vegetable (4% pea in green piece).
> 
> Additives per kg: Antioxidants; Preservatives; Colours. Nutritional Additives: Vitamin A 19,800 iu, Vitamin D3 19,800 iu, Vitamin E 124mg, ferrous sulphate 93mg, cupric sulphate 15mg, manganese sulphate 59mg, zinc sulphate 108mg, calcium iodate 1.5mg, sodium selenate 0.30mg.


To me, even if I didn't feed raw it would be a no no.

Meat too far down the ingredient list and "derivatives" which could mean anything.
Cereal.. still want to know why you want those for nutritional value. 
Sugars... well that's going to do your dogs teeth a lot of good.
Vegetable oils and fats.. erm.. Alpha-linolenic acid is normally in plants, dogs require Eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and Docosahexaenoic acid (DHA) if talking about omega-3.

And the one which makes me really nervous, Antioxidants.. what type isn't listed, could be the synthetic ones thought to cause cancer.

Only my opinion though based on the ingredient list.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

From what I remember seeing of this food in the supermarket, the bits of kibble are multi-coloured (am I right)?

If thats the case then i'd be very suspicious of colourings and additives and so would avoid.


----------

